# 1/4 OF A BACKSTRAP FINISHED PRODUCT.



## Hawging It (Jan 25, 2019)

Well, Malcom Reed's YouTube video on bacon wrapped back strap was interesting to me. I did it EXACTLY as the video showed other than the 130 IT medium rare. Hell NO! Went to 145 and it was perfect for my taste. Little over medium. No deer blood running out! Also did not use his finishing sauce. I  used the finishing sauce that I bought at Sam's Club last week. Good meal and I am stuffed. Boston Butt going on tomorrow after my morning deer hunt behind the house, HAPPY SMOKING EVERYONE!!


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice backstrap! I haven’t had any in awhile. Did you use the stick burner?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 26, 2019)

Looks like a fine plate of delicious vittles.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 26, 2019)

Everything looks delicious!
My wife loves that sauce, she puts it on everything!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 26, 2019)

HI, Looks delicious,nice plate of goodies. I'll take mine at 130.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 26, 2019)

So where the other 3/4 I could eat that.   

Looks great.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 26, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Nice backstrap! I haven’t had any in awhile. Did you use the stick burner?


Absolutely. Thanks


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 26, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Everything looks delicious!
> My wife loves that sauce, she puts it on everything!
> Al


It is really good. Glad I found it.


----------

